# Jumping Spider claims a victim! (it's a gif)



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

That was funny. I've always thought Spirit needed to change the lettering on their step pads. They should read "Step Here. Please don't stomp here."


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)

Wife still forbids me from getting one.


----------



## friv4school (Jan 25, 2015)

Oh. i don't know. t think it no problem


----------



## frostytots (Jul 3, 2014)

I can't tell you how many times I've watched that gif today


----------



## Lilith's Demon (Oct 28, 2013)

How many here are tempted to get one of those and hide it in something beside I sidewalk?


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

I've never put mine beside the sidewalk. Tons of places you can use it.


----------



## Lilith's Demon (Oct 28, 2013)

I'm thinking city parks, play grounds, the bushes near retirement homes, etc. You know the usual.


----------



## Greenwick (Apr 25, 2013)

Put it near a college. I think that's where the really great reactions will be!


----------



## Clown (Nov 3, 2014)

I picked one of these up this year, Can't wait to put it along the side of the path and watch everyone jump.


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)

Finally got me one too, regardless of the wife's wishes! Wired a remote to mine so I can set it off with a press of a button.


----------



## javiercali (Sep 29, 2015)

Looks like fun


----------



## Chewbacca (Oct 12, 2010)

I picked up a couple of small ones from Kmart last year. Apparently they were on clearance from the year before. I think they were only like $5 each. 

I set up one of them on the toilet tank in the main bathroom for our party last year. Don't worry, I had it rigged to only go off when the toilet was flushed. I really didn't want to catch anyone with a full bladder.


----------

